# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  VirusTotal Tests

## Ultima Weapon

File Rootkit.OSX.Weapox.b.zip received on 03.12.2008 07:16:58 (CET)


AhnLab-V3	2008.3.12.0	2008.03.12	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.11	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.11	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.11	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.11	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.12	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.10	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.11	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.11	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5607	2008.03.11	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.11	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.12	-
*Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.12	OSX/Weapox!rkit*
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.11	-
*F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.12	Password-protected-EXE*
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.12	-
*Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.12	Password-protected-EXE*
McAfee	5249	2008.03.11	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.12	-
*NOD32v2	2939	2008.03.12	error - password-protected file*
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.11	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.12	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.12	-
Rising	20.35.12.00	2008.03.11	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.12	-
Sunbelt	3.0.930.0	2008.03.05	-
Symantec	10	2008.03.12	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.243	2008.03.12	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.05	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.11	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.11	-

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

File mbr_rootkit.zip received on 03.12.2008 06:43:08 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.12.0	2008.03.12	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.11	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.11	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.11	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.11	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.12	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.10	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.11	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.11	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5607	2008.03.11	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.11	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.12	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.12	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.11	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.12	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.12	-
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.12	-
McAfee	5249	2008.03.11	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.12	-
NOD32v2	2939	2008.03.12	*error - password-protected file*
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.11	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.12	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.12	-
Rising	20.35.12.00	2008.03.11	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.12	-
Sunbelt	3.0.930.0	2008.03.05	*Trojan.PWS.Sinowal.Gen*
Symantec	10	2008.03.12	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.243	2008.03.12	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.05	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.11	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.11	-
Additional information
File size: 293064 bytes
MD5: 1da82e4b8fa641399b8b59afeac542ef
SHA1: 1725d09bceee7e8a0393de1caaad77beb57e5fb6
PEiD: -

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

File Win32.Worm.VB.Ymeak.A.zip received on 03.12.2008 07:06:43 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.12.0	2008.03.12	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.11	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.11	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.11	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.11	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.12	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.10	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.11	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.11	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5607	2008.03.11	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.11	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.12	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.12	*W32/Dropper.EM!tr*
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.11	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.12	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.12	-
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.12	-
McAfee	5249	2008.03.11	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.12	-
NOD32v2	2939	2008.03.12	*error - password-protected file*
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.11	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.12	-
Rising	20.35.12.00	2008.03.11	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.12	-
Sunbelt	3.0.930.0	2008.03.05	*Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.lu*
Symantec	10	2008.03.12	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.243	2008.03.12	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.05	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.11	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.11	-
Additional information
File size: 68775 bytes
MD5: 2427a4d395db49ec7a07298282715a9a
SHA1: 68919dfd15a0424e21c4d1b7e51c441a2a97ca2e
PEiD: -

----------


## AndreyKa

You shouldn't use password for archive or use some over zip packer.

----------


## Ultima Weapon

File Unknown.zip received on 03.12.2008 12:15:03 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.12.0	2008.03.12	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.12	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.11	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.11	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.11	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.12	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.10	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.11	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.12	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	*Suspicious File*
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5608	2008.03.12	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.11	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.12	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.12	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.11	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.12	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.12	*Trojan.Win32.Agent.jh*
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.12	-
McAfee	5249	2008.03.11	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.12	-
NOD32v2	2940	2008.03.12	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.11	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.12	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.12	-
Rising	20.35.21.00	2008.03.12	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.12	-
Sunbelt	3.0.930.0	2008.03.05	-
Symantec	10	2008.03.12	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.243	2008.03.12	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.05	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.11	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.12	*Win32.Malware.gen (suspicious)*
Additional information
File size: 7057 bytes
MD5: a47bfa6eb0aa5d1cba15060d1a2a4044
SHA1: ae44a69746aa4665dba3392321835594cfc25711
PEiD: -




> You shouldn't use password for archive or use some over zip packer.


Ok, Thanks. I didnt know that. Just caught the malware with my av & password protect it to be safe.

*Добавлено через 1 час 40 минут*

File malware.exe received on 12.26.2007 23:16:51 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	-	-	-
AntiVir	-	-	*HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen*
Authentium	-	-	-
Avast	-	-	-
AVG	-	-	-
BitDefender	-	-	-
CAT-QuickHeal	-	-	-
ClamAV	-	-	-
DrWeb	-	-	-
eSafe	-	-	-
eTrust-Vet	-	-	-
Ewido	-	-	-
FileAdvisor	-	-	-
Fortinet	-	-	-
F-Prot	-	-	-
F-Secure	-	-	-
Ikarus	-	-	-
Kaspersky	-	-	-
McAfee	-	-	-
Microsoft	-	-	-
NOD32v2	-	-	-
Norman	-	-	-
Panda	-	-	-
Prevx1	-	-	-
Rising	-	-	-
Sophos	-	-	-
Sunbelt	-	-	-
Symantec	-	-	-
TheHacker	-	-	-
VBA32	-	-	-
VirusBuster	-	-	-
Webwasher-Gateway	-	-	*Script.Infected.WebPage.Gen*
Additional information
MD5: a205833ad3b8846526f34cf640479cc4
SHA1: d41d0e94ec7768c36c99d9413ae754389570bd86
SHA256: e4b370d4d5b64f07e97b3f497f5c5be48d2163c37285adb1cb  153080c69d2274
SHA512: cd9083027b3bb8936c5f130d85f676e2eb9b811a40e9b33c6d  7aa16a825753a7 87077f688effe4c3f1f3686db0e61c8f959ba3eb226450bb36  d0dd08e7c56e70

*Добавлено через 2 часа 13 минут*

File sax.zip received on 03.12.2008 12:55:35 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.12.0	2008.03.12	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.12	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.11	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.11	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.11	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.12	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.10	*(Suspicious) - DNAScan*
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.12	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.12	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	*Suspicious File*
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5608	2008.03.12	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.11	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.12	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.12	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.11	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.12	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.12	*Win32.SuspectCrc*
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.12	-
McAfee	5249	2008.03.11	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.12	-
NOD32v2	2940	2008.03.12	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.11	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.12	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.12	-
Rising	20.35.22.00	2008.03.12	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.12	*Sus/UnkPacker*
Sunbelt	3.0.930.0	2008.03.05	-
Symantec	10	2008.03.12	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.243	2008.03.12	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.05	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.11	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.12	*Win32.Malware.gen (suspicious)*
Additional information
File size: 52427 bytes
MD5: f441040d622e4e622c1f7150426e7312
SHA1: 39a71776e5016cbc16ce9c15daed9ecf78e28be8
PEiD: -
packers: ExeStealth, PE_Patch.PECompact, PecBundle, PECompact

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*

File Buang.zip received on 03.12.2008 13:56:55 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.12.0	2008.03.12	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.12	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.11	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.11	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.11	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.12	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.10	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.12	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.12	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5608	2008.03.12	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.12	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.12	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.12	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.11	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.12	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.12	-
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.12	-
McAfee	5249	2008.03.11	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.12	-
NOD32v2	2940	2008.03.12	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.11	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.12	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.12	*Heuristic: Suspicious Self Modifying File*
Rising	20.35.22.00	2008.03.12	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.12	-
Sunbelt	3.0.930.0	2008.03.05	-
Symantec	10	2008.03.12	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.243	2008.03.12	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.05	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.11	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.12	-
Additional information
File size: 68022 bytes
MD5: b2b77edd2202d1560313fa51e55f6bb0
SHA1: 1b64ec85b726bc1a9793875cab56edce6ac91fc5
PEiD: -
Prevx info: http://info.prevx.com/aboutprogramte...CBCB005176B309

----------


## Ultima Weapon

File Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.fgy.zi received on 03.13.2008 05:23:44 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.12.0	2008.03.13	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.12	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.13	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.12	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.12	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.13	*BehavesLike:Trojan.ShellHook*
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.12	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.13	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.12	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5610	2008.03.13	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.12	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.13	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.13	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.12	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.13	*Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.fgy*
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.13	*Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.fgy*
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.13	*Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.fgy*
McAfee	5250	2008.03.12	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.12	-
NOD32v2	2943	2008.03.13	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.12	*Malware.CAWO*
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.12	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.13	*Generic.Malware*
Rising	20.35.22.00	2008.03.12	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.13	*Mal/Generic-A*
Sunbelt	3.0.930.0	2008.03.05	-
Symantec	10	2008.03.13	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.244	2008.03.12	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.13	*Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.fgy*
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.12	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.13	-
Additional information
File size: 151242 bytes
MD5: f4fbba11001f1e64c53a9d21de4d6b27
SHA1: b5969d44043eadc099ffe28f2769ae53f2e12617

*Добавлено через 57 минут*

Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.12.0	2008.03.13	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.12	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.13	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.12	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.12	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.13	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.12	*(Suspicious) - DNAScan*
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.13	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.12	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	*Suspicious File*
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5610	2008.03.13	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.12	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.13	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.13	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.12	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.13	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.13	-
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.13	-
McAfee	5250	2008.03.12	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.12	-
NOD32v2	2943	2008.03.13	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.12	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.12	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.13	*Generic.Malware*
Rising	20.35.22.00	2008.03.12	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.13	-
Sunbelt	3.0.930.0	2008.03.05	-
Symantec	10	2008.03.13	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.244	2008.03.12	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.13	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.12	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.13	*Win32.Malware.gen#PECompact!84* (suspicious)
Additional information
File size: 142336 bytes
MD5: a683e2c5ff7681e8c1310c9bc459d8ae
SHA1: 31abf041221ce883bac2e2d0160fb5b1caaf2b35
PEiD: PECompact 2.xx --&gt; BitSum Technologies
packers: PecBundle, PECompact
packers: PE_Patch.PECompact, PecBundle, PECompact
Prevx info: http://info.prevx.com/aboutprogramte...E26E000755B88B

----------


## Ultima Weapon

File TR_Zapass.rar received on 03.15.2008 17:38:03 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.15.0	2008.03.14	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.14	*TR/Zapass*
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.14	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.15	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.15	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.15	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.14	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.15	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.15	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5616	2008.03.14	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.15	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.14	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.14	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.15	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.15	*ZAPass*
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.15	*Trojan.Zapass*
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.15	-
McAfee	5252	2008.03.14	*potentially unwanted program ZAPass*
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.15	-
NOD32v2	2949	2008.03.15	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.14	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.15	*Generic Malware*
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.15	-
Rising	20.35.51.00	2008.03.15	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.15	-
Sunbelt	3.0.963.0	2008.03.14	-
Symantec	10	2008.03.15	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.246	2008.03.14	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.13	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.14	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.14	*Trojan.Zapass*
Additional information
File size: 2374 bytes
MD5: 76997e099d69b195460857f23d10f19c
SHA1: 8990289fbbed5171c2795a8b480714dfba3a4b80
PEiD: -

----------


## Ultima Weapon

File MyNetwork.zip received on 03.17.2008 08:44:30 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.15.0	2008.03.17	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.73	2008.03.17	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.14	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.16	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.16	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.17	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.14	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.17	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.16	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.09	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5621	2008.03.17	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.16	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.17	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.17	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.16	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.17	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.17	-
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.17	-
McAfee	5252	2008.03.14	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.16	-
NOD32v2	2951	2008.03.17	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.14	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.16	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.17	-
Rising	20.35.61.00	2008.03.16	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.17	-
Sunbelt	3.0.963.0	2008.03.14	-
Symantec	10	2008.03.17	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.247	2008.03.15	-
VBA32	3.12.6.2	2008.03.16	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.16	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.17	*Virus.Win32.FileInfector.gen* (suspicious)

----------


## Ultima Weapon

File 40e800143030303030303030303030303 received on 03.19.2008 13:27:55 (CET)
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2008.3.19.1	2008.03.19	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.75	2008.03.19	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.03.19	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.03.19	*Win32:Agent-NGJ*
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.03.18	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.03.19	*Trojan.Dropper.Cutwail.B*
CAT-QuickHeal	9.50	2008.03.14	-
ClamAV	0.92.1	2008.03.19	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.03.19	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.03.18	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5626	2008.03.19	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.03.19	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.03.19	-
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.03.19	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.03.19	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.03.19	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.03.19	*Virus.Win32.Agent.NGJ*
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.03.19	-
McAfee	5254	2008.03.18	-
Microsoft	1.3301	2008.03.19	-
NOD32v2	2959	2008.03.19	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.03.18	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.03.18	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.03.19	-
Rising	20.36.21.00	2008.03.19	-
Sophos	4.27.0	2008.03.19	-
Sunbelt	3.0.978.0	2008.03.18	-
Symantec	10	2008.03.19	-
TheHacker	6.2.92.249	2008.03.18	-
VBA32	3.12.6.3	2008.03.17	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.03.18	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.03.19	-
Additional information
File size: 101896 bytes
MD5: 3392691274721c16e050f3ed08ba4279
SHA1: 5dfcff563c5a1380150a0302f15cb97474a6f66c
PEiD: -
packers: exefile
packers: EXE-Package

----------

